

The End of the 13" MacBook Pro - simonhamp
http://scrumpy-jack.com/post/3564656915/back-to-mac-basics

======
headShrinker
No substance to this article, and seems to be based purely on his needs and
wants in his profession. I have a 13" mac pro I use it for my profession. It's
perfect. I just upgraded ram and SSD. I am set with this unit for 2 or 3 more
years.

The 13" is:

• faster then the current Macbook Air and Rivals the current Macbook Pro, with
an optional SSD upgrade.

• the size and weight of... well... a book. The 15" is not. It weights more
and is bigger and I don't want either on my back. If I want a bigger screen I
will get a monitor for my desk but it kills the portability building it in to
the machine.

• inexpensive! This model is much needed be cause the #1 complaint of Apple
products is, say it with me... "They are tooo expensive."

• While still being functional, is Apples answer to all other companies high-
end laptop competition. Second most complaint of Apple products, 'It doesn't
have a "*"'. 13" has it. Air doesn't.

• Lit keyboard. It's worth it. No Air lit keyboard? No purchase from me.

~~~
simonhamp
I agree with many of your points... I just can't see Apple holding onto the
13"...

* The Air will get faster

* The wieght of the 15" will get lighter (improvements in battery & screen tech)

I am set with my 13" too and I believe that, when I get an SSD in, it will
definitely have even more years left.

I'm just suggesting where Apple might be going and what gives me that
indication. And which side of the fence I would fall on _if_ it happens.

